# Tyler d&d or pathfinder group



## Artekris (Apr 5, 2019)

Anyone in or around the Tyler tx area looking to start or have an opening for two players?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Apr 5, 2019)

You might have more success in here.  Good luck!


----------



## Kjeran_der_Unheilig (Apr 5, 2019)

Have you tried Geek World? Several games out there. I'd offer mine but I've got 14 players; I'm at my limit.


----------

